# Thunderhead Creations One RTA



## Rob Fisher (12/9/20)

Just starting a thread for the Thunderhead Creations One RTA. Bit sad they didn't include an 810 to 510 adaptor and the fact that you have to trim your coils first before inserting them seems a little backward. But it looks good and so far it vapes really well! I'm using the airflow a third open which means it has plenty of air if you want it! The flavour is excellent! I may even fit the bubble tank on later!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (12/9/20)

Looks great Rob

Sorry you have to suck on a fire hydrant 810 !

enjoy the new tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (12/9/20)

Sold mine to my friend when he begged me for hours and i unfortunately folded under pressure. Will defo get me another one at a later stage.
Their products are sooooo much underrated.
Great to read that you enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/20)

KZOR said:


> Sold mine to my friend when he begged me for hours and i unfortunately folded under pressure. Will defo get me another one at a later stage.
> Their products are sooooo much underrated.
> Great to read that you enjoying it.



Yes I have to say I'm really impressed with this one!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (12/9/20)

KZOR said:


> Sold mine to my friend when he begged me for hours and i unfortunately folded under pressure. Will defo get me another one at a later stage.
> Their products are sooooo much underrated.
> Great to read that you enjoying it.


Only have a couple of RDA's of theirs which i actually use when as a rule i'm just not an RDA fan! Been meaning to get a Tauren beast for a while but every time i go online shopping for one i see a DNA 75C device or gorgeous Stabwood mod at a steal, i need to be more disciplined and stick to buying what i actually set out to do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (12/9/20)

Timwis said:


> but every time i go online shopping



I know that feeling all to well. Went on @3avape to get me a SS Tauren Beest but then saw they had the SXmini SL Class on a ridiculous special which i just could not refuse so i ordered the silver and black compass edition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/9/20)

KZOR said:


> I know that feeling all to well. Went on @3avape to get me a SS Tauren Beest but then saw they had the SXmini SL Class on a ridiculous special which i just could not refuse so i ordered the silver and black compass edition.


Yep, falling for it every time!

Mine was supposed to be an Ultrasonic cleaner!




I'm still cleaning my tanks under the tap with a toothbrush!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/20)

The drip tip is a big fail in that even the normal 810 to 510 adaptors and normal 810 tips don't fit. I only found one drip tip that almost fits ok.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

